# Maltese puppy barking non-stop



## bailey_14_08

Hi, I just got my maltese puppy on the 11th of november. And since then, whenever she is alone, or when there is no one in sight she will start barking non-stop! And in the night, she also would bark from 12am all the way to 6am which is her normal breakfast time. 

Please advise me on what to do about it


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

How old is sher? It may be that she's just adjusting to her new surroundings. Where is she sleeping at night? Sometimes it's good to keep her crate next to your bed so she feels close to you.

Hope she settles down for you.


----------



## romeo&juliet

Bumping thread maybe someone can help im i cant but welcom to SM:thumbsup:


----------



## BellaEnzo

Have you tried covering her crate on three sides? If Enzo is barking or anything he usually stops when I do that. Also keeping her close at night so you can reassure her may help. The first couple nights Enzo cried and I would stick my finger in the crate and just talk to him. Another thing you can try is putting something warm in the crate, or a lot of people say a tick clock although I've never tried it.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I have (and just loaned to a friend with a new puppy) one of the stuffed dogs with a heartbeat. Maybe that would help. My friend said it worked great for her baby boxer last night - she really settled down when she put it next to her.


----------



## munchkn8835

We just put Ollie in the bed with us and he's slept there ever since!!


----------



## shellbeme

For about the first week (as far as I can remember) our pup barked and cried himself to sleep. Personally I think it's normal and just something that will pass. For the most part he wasn't by himself except at night in his crate, I don't trust puppies not to pee on the bed


----------



## jodublin

He is lonesome for his mum and litter mates ,try not to make a big thing of 
his barking i learnt this the hard way ,cover his crate with a blanket and place 
a teddy or two in side the crate ,most pups Will stop barking if you let them sleep on your bed ,remember once there they will be there forever.Its early days all wil be well give or take 2 weeks .


----------



## bailey_14_08

Bonnie's Mommie: She sleeps in the living room inside her playpen at night. She is just 2 months old. Instead of moving her playpen next to my bed, I slept outside in the living room with her, and she did not make bark anymore ! :aktion033::aktion033: Thanks for your advice.

BellaEnzo: Sleeping next to her in the living room helps so far  Thanks for the advice. Will use it when I'm not sleeping outside with her.

Madison's Mom: I did give her the heartbeat pillow, but it did little to stop her barking 

munchkn8835: We did not want her to be in the bedrooms yet, afraid she might potty on our beds. 

shellbeme: my puppy will not bark or cry herself to sleep  she normally will bark till the next morning.

jodublin: Hopefully she will be able to sleep outside alone after two weeks :thumbsup:

Thank you everyone for the advice and reply  Helps alot. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tobysmom

imo, at 8 weeks, she should not be sleeping in another room alone. It's instinctual to bark and call for help at that age because a young dog left alone in the wild is a dead one, they would have zero chance of survival. 8 weeks is young young young, and an 8 week old should not be seperated from their pack at night imo, don't leave her in another room, bring the crate into the bedroom. Ah heck, when i first got my toby, i put the crate on the end of bed! lol. Most nights it would be in the room either RIGHT next to the bed where he could hear me breath, or in a place where he could see me. But being away from the pack is unnatural and very scary for the dog imo, this early on, s/he should feel as comfortable and safe as possible. One more thing, 8-12 weeks is a fear stage iirc, fear imprints during this stage and shapes their personality afterwards and the last thing you want is a fearful barky dog with seperation anxiety.

Also worth a mention, maltese and most other toy dogs, are animals literally bred over 1,000's of years, to be right next to a human. But the above is way more relevant to the situation than that.

Get a platic travel crate, put the crate in the bedroom = no peeing on the bed, no barking, and no more upsettedness to the pup.


----------



## lilygirl

bailey_14_08 said:


> jodublin: Hopefully she will be able to sleep *outside* alone after two weeks :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Outside as in outside you bedroom or in your yard. I dont think Maltese are "yard dogs." It is very dangerous for them outdoors.


----------



## tobysmom

lilygirl said:


> Outside as in outside you bedroom or in your yard. I dont think Maltese are "yard dogs." It is very dangerous for them outdoors.


She meant outside her bedroom. 8-12 week old is still too young for that.


----------



## SammieMom

tobysmom said:


> imo, at 8 weeks, she should not be sleeping in another room alone. It's instinctual to bark and call for help at that age because a young dog left alone in the wild is a dead one, they would have zero chance of survival. 8 weeks is young young young, and an 8 week old should not be seperated from their pack at night imo, don't leave her in another room, bring the crate into the bedroom. Ah heck, when i first got my toby, i put the crate on the end of bed! lol. Most nights it would be in the room either RIGHT next to the bed where he could hear me breath, or in a place where he could see me. But being away from the pack is unnatural and very scary for the dog imo, this early on, s/he should feel as comfortable and safe as possible. One more thing, 8-12 weeks is a fear stage iirc, fear imprints during this stage and shapes their personality afterwards and the last thing you want is a fearful barky dog with seperation anxiety.
> 
> Also worth a mention, maltese and most other toy dogs, are animals literally bred over 1,000's of years, to be right next to a human. But the above is way more relevant to the situation than that.
> 
> Get a platic travel crate, put the crate in the bedroom = no peeing on the bed, no barking, and no more upsettedness to the pup.



:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## NewtoMalts

Bailey_14_08: I think it's really sweet that you are going through the effort do sleeping out in the living room next to your new pup. That and the fact that you are asking for advice here show you will be a great puppy parent!

When we brought Abbie home, I ended up clearing off my nightstand and putting her plastic kennel up there facing me. Many nights were spent with my fingers in the door grates. Sometimes I wish we would have trained her to sleep in a different room, I would probably be getting better sleep. We tried having the kennel on the floor and she howled for hours...up on the nightstand worked great.

And yes....the stinker has worked her way to the bed, but will also sleep in her kennel if we need her to, so it's working out.

Good luck and congratulations on the pup.


----------



## italianna82

I'm having the same problem. But not at night, just when I leave the house...OR the room. I've been bringing her into the bathroom/bedroom when I shower and get dressed in the morning, but this morning she didn't go potty when I took her out and I didn't want her going on the floor, so I left her in her X-pen. She barked for 45 mins straight. -- Last night, we went to the movies and started barking when I left. I forgot something inside, so I had to turn around and when I was getting closer, I could STILL hear her. She just refuses to be left alone. Any advice???


----------

